# New Bow??



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been using a bow for quite a few years, but my bow has taken a backseat the last few years. I have a Mathews SQ2 with trophy ridge sight and rest that I haven't shot in 2 years. My question is, should I keep the set up I have and just get a new string and cable on it, or get something a little newer? I have searched the interwebs on quite a few bows, looking to keep my costs down since I don't bow hunt all the time. Mission by Mathews and Diamond by Bowtech have peaked my interest. Give me your thoughts- buy new or go with what I have. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Ive been shooting my Mathews DXT for years. Apparently the new Mathews No Cam is the real deal. I that will be my next bow for sure, or until they come out with something newer and better which seems like every year lol.


----------



## Gasspergoo (Nov 14, 2010)

I was in the same situation as you, and I just ordered a Diamond Carbon Cure from Huntersfriend.com. Check them out. Pretty cool site. Last years model bow, but way better than the 10 year old bow I had.


----------



## fishawg (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey guys I haven't shot much in the last few years either. That being said , I ve been slinging arrows with these younger faster bows and I don't think they are all that great. Let's face it when the bows became like shooting rifles they are what they are. Maybe some day someone will design a bow that can move like a bullet but until then I say shoot what you have and be happy.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

fishawg said:


> Hey guys I haven't shot much in the last few years either. That being said , I ve been slinging arrows with these younger faster bows and I don't think they are all that great. Let's face it when the bows became like shooting rifles they are what they are. Maybe some day someone will design a bow that can move like a bullet but until then I say shoot what you have and be happy.


I never said I wasn't happy! I own, to me, one of the best old Mathews bows there is. I was just trying to put out some feelers and get some feedback to see if anyone had any experience with some of these newer, less expensive bows. I will always own a bow, it brings back that "challenge" of hunting and gets the ol' heart pumping again. It's just a whole diff feeling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shallowminded14 (Jun 24, 2015)

I wouldn't go cheap on a new bow. I would recommend saving money until you can get what you want and rig it out properly. I just bought the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo and I love it. You can go cheap, never be happy with it and buy a new one every few years; or you can buy the one you like the best and not buy one for a long time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I appreciate the info.. I'm going to be getting back into bow hunting and sold mine a long time ago... so by all means, share what's new and what ya'll like. 

I owned the first quad flex bow on the market some 30 years ago... it was awesome but heavy... can't wait to draw the new cut out frames.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Can't go wrong with the Mission Bows. They are made by Mathews and will not break the bank. J&J Archery in Port Lavaca is who we deal with and they have been top notch on customer service. They will help set up the bow to fit you.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

You are all asking the wrong guy if you want my feedback. I change bows every year.

I have the mathews no cam and it's an excellent bow. . . shot my two biggest deer this year with it. But I have the new Halon on order mine will be in next week and the no cam will either be the back up or get sold. 

I suggest you go to a place that has multiple brands and shoot them all. Bows are a feel deal. I shoot three to five brands every year and then decide. As my shoulders have gotten older the smooth draw cycle has won me over from the speedier bows. . . . I've subsequently stuck with solocams.

This years halon is the smoothest dual cam I've pulled in a very long time which is why i'm changing. Smooth typically doesn't translate to speed so you need to shoot the new bows and decide which you like.


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow TXDukklr Those are some impressive deer!


----------

